# which braid.... ?!



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Are braids specific to events?
What are the different braids?
Why do I suck so much? 
I can't braid to save my life, and it makes me sad, haha.

BASICALLY, this year I'm planning on attending a lot of local shows, some smaller and some bigger. Some hunter/jumper and schooling shows, what is the most acceptable? 
My pony is an appy, her mane isn't very long... so what would suit her best? Gah! It's so complicated, haha.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I suck at braiding to


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

A lot of schooling shows don't even require braiding. I attempted button braids for my eventing schooling show last year. I think they're probably the easiest braid to do.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not really worried about the smaller shows, but a few of the "bigger" schooling shows are at proper showing barns and what have you, to prep you for the big ones, so I'd like to get all dressed up. 

I can do button braids.... sortof, lots of little mane bits stick up a lot, but I can work on that, aha. 
I tried a running braid... didn't go so well...


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

I suck at braiding, too, don't worry. Thankfully, my best friend hates showing but is my equivalent of a "horse show mom"- she can do EVERYTHING when it comes to showing, and in exchange for her being my show-day angel, all I have to do is feed her and let her jump my horse (her horse is green and has no clue what jumping is yet, lol!). So braids are taken care of for me, but back when I had to braid my own horse (gasp!), if there were loose, flyaway hairs that came out of (or weren't put into properly) the braids, I would just hairspray the mane until everything looked a lot neater  heck, I still use a bit of hairspray to keep everythin in place!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't even attempt braiding lol. My horses neck is wayyy to long. We just roach it lol.


----------

